# Baby Pigeon 7 days old - slow growth? picture



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello everyone!

My name is Tom, i live in the Netherlands and i recently found an abandoned pigeon egg, which i sucesfully hatched using a heatmat and a thermostat.

As the title says, this wonderful thing is now 7 days old, but only weighs 35 grams, and i'm worried hes growing far to slow!
When his crop is empty he always greets me with squeeking, and hes having around 7ml every 4-5 hours (Thats how long it takes for his crop to empty)
When feeding, he automatically stands up, and he is also using his legs to walk short distances (not his wings and head)
So i guess his legs are strong enough? he is really energetic and strong too!

As comparison with a cd:










And when he was 5 days old:











I do understand that pigeons that dont get the crop milk boost grow slow, but doesn't he have to be alot bigger and heavier at 7 days of age?

Im feeding him a handrearing food which has the following nutritional values:


18% raw proteins 
4.2% raw fat
1.2% raw cellulose
9% moisture
3.9% raw ash
0.9% calcium 
0.4% phosphor
100mg choline chloride
5mg folic acid
75mg magnesium
60mg mangan
42mg zinc
3mg copper cupricsulphate
0.8mg calcium iodate
180mg DI-methionine
900mg L-Lysine

Is this any good? or should i add other things like calcium?

If anyone have any suggestions please let me know! and dont hesitate to ask me anything!

If hes growing at a normal rate for a hand reared pigeon, then ill have no worries haha


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Tom, 
Thanks for writing to us. Crop milk is rich in protein and fat and as a good substitute of crop milk for hand rearing babies Kaytee exact formula is being used, don't know if you can get it there but I think you can shop online. Apart from Kaytee other baby bird formulas too do well. The basic is babies should get fat and protein in this early stage of growth. In your case I think the baby has got strength but he isn't gaining weight so be sure that hand rearing babies can't be compared to those raised by parents but still I am inexperienced with hand rearing since day 1 so I am not very sure if he is doing OK at this age. Hopefully the members with such experience will guide you soon. 

I just got one question when you said we can ask anything, pls tell how did you find the egg and how many days did you incubate it before hatching.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for your answer! i will look if i can get kaytee exact.
I'm awaiting others to respond


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How did you find a pigeon egg?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> Thanks for your answer! i will look if i can get kaytee exact.
> I'm awaiting others to respond


How is the baby now? Any update pls?


----------



## Buddy216 (Mar 8, 2015)

My pigeons grew large and healthy very quickly because I fed them raw egg beaten into a syringe. You should try that and he'll be growing in no time!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Buddy216 said:


> My pigeons grew large and healthy very quickly because I fed them raw egg beaten into a syringe. You should try that and he'll be growing in no time!


Buddy...that really is not a good idea because of the possibility of salmonella and it's just not a complete diet.Hand hearing formula for baby birds is best.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

But Charis, any idea why it wasn't growing well? Is it normal for hand rearing babies to go so slow, I am sure you have got experience with babies since day 1 so pls can you tell how much their weight should be at this age? And afterwards?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome to PT, Kamerplant. Kaytee Exact usually works well and has instructions on how much of the formula and water should be mixed together based on age I believe. An update would be nice as well!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> But Charis, any idea why it wasn't growing well? Is it normal for hand rearing babies to go so slow, I am sure you have got experience with babies since day 1 so pls can you tell how much their weight should be at this age? And afterwards?


Kiddy, no one can answer that as there are too many variables. The food could have been too thin, baby not kept warm enough to digest well, not fed enough. There are so many reasons. But that being said, hand raised babies always grow at a slower rate than those raised by their parents. Crop milk makes a big difference, and parent pigeons are just much better at raising their own babies than a human can do. Not the same. That's why babies should always be raised by their parents unless absolutely not possible.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Kiddy, no one can answer that as there are too many variables. The food could have been too thin, baby not kept warm enough to digest well, not fed enough. There are so many reasons. But that being said, hand raised babies always grow at a slower rate than those raised by their parents. Crop milk makes a big difference, and parent pigeons are just much better at raising their own babies than a human can do. Not the same. That's why babies should always be raised by their parents unless absolutely not possible.


OK but I wanted to ask that with proper hand feeding with proper baby bird formula, what should be the normal weight at this age i.e seven days. I understand about slow growth of hand reared babies rather than raised by parents.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No one can say an exact weight. Even when parent reared, they grow at different rates. Breed also makes a difference, and size of parents etc.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Didn't ask about the exact weight, an approximate may do just for the sake of comparison with this 35 grams seven days old baby. 
Anyways the poster didn't turn up since long so probably he/she doesn't need to know it now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Weight could be anything. Just can't say. Doesn't matter. As long as the bird is gaining and not losing, then he is making some progress.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Sadly my little pigeon died, i dont exactly know why because feeding went fine, and before his death he was still energetic and strong.
kept him warm till the end so it wasnt that.

Sometimes when we have to do maintenance at any of our installations we come across pigeon nests, sadly we have to remove them and cant place them back anywhere near where we find them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I am really sorry to know about removal of nests which has little lives in it. This is a hard job really, I can't afford probably but people have to do many unwanted things and this is one of them for you. 
I am sorry for your loss, their survival is really hard without parents. Next time onwards for any babies you get, go for Kaytee exact.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Oh I am really sorry to know about removal of nests which has little lives in it. This is a hard job really, I can't afford probably but people have to do many unwanted things and this is one of them for you.
> I am sorry for your loss, their survival is really hard without parents. Next time onwards for any babies you get, go for Kaytee exact.


Yeah indeed, especially when motherpigeon was still on the eggs, really sad but i have to for work.
I already ordered kaytee exact for future pigeons i might find.

Also, can i start feeding them this from day 1? or do i also have to give something for the pigeons metabolism?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kamerplant said:


> Yeah indeed, especially when motherpigeon was still on the eggs, really sad but i have to for work.
> I already ordered kaytee exact for future pigeons i might find.
> 
> Also, can i start feeding them this from day 1? or do i also have to give something for the pigeons metabolism?


Yes you can but be sure the food sac is fully dissolve before you start feeding. On the back of kaytee exact there will be a mixing ratio dependent upon the age of the pigeon to ensure the right amount is given. Also you can freeze the formula for longer storage. Best of luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost him. Thanks for trying for him. Hope you will be back if you bring home another.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I'm sorry you lost him. Thanks for trying for him. Hope you will be back if you bring home another.


Found another one, so ill make a new thread and use kaytee when the pigeon hatches, if anyone has other suggestions please let me know!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sad, one more life in trouble. Humans can't raise them like their parents. If you candle it and see there is no life started yet, you can toss it. May be there is no embryo formation in there yet.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Sad, one more life in trouble. Humans can't raise them like their parents. If you candle it and see there is no life started yet, you can toss it. May be there is no embryo formation in there yet.


There is life in it, as i can see it moving, i know but im trying my best for the little guy, if i wouldnt he would die for sure....


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh then it will be near to hatch and you should prepare yourself for raising it, without proper knowledge it is very hard. Buy Kaytee exact this time and go to www.pigeonrescue.co.uk and go to caring for baby pigeon section and see all the methods of feeding them. Also keeping them warm and hydrated is essential. 
Whatever you feel difficult, do ask here. Experts will guide you. Hope this one survives. Bless you for taking care of them.


----------

